# Recert Refresher course by retaking EMT-B course?



## medicdan (Dec 20, 2008)

I am TAing an EMT-B class this coming semester (mostly doing logistics for the course and helping out with practical sessions), but hope to sit in on most of the lectures (troubleshooting for students, any my own knowledge). Am I able to count being present for certain lectures as my refresher course (as long as I sit in on the right topics, and fulfill the 24-hour requirement)? Of course, I would ask the instructor for permission. 
Does anyone have an idea of how I would document it for MA OEMS and the NREMT? 
Is there a precedent for Basic course refreshers that I dont know about? 
I'm not up for recert until the end of '09, so I am not in any hurry.

Any ideas?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## aidan (Dec 21, 2008)

emt-student said:


> I am TAing an EMT-B class this coming semester (mostly doing logistics for the course and helping out with practical sessions), but hope to sit in on most of the lectures (troubleshooting for students, any my own knowledge). Am I able to count being present for certain lectures as my refresher course (as long as I sit in on the right topics, and fulfill the 24-hour requirement)? Of course, I would ask the instructor for permission.
> Does anyone have an idea of how I would document it for MA OEMS and the NREMT?
> Is there a precedent for Basic course refreshers that I dont know about?
> I'm not up for recert until the end of '09, so I am not in any hurry.
> ...




Out here (So.Cal.), we have to actually be enrolled an approved (usually) college level refresher course.. I don't think that having sat in on one would fill the requirement, but I can't say with certainty. Also I think the only pre-requisite for an EMT-B refresher course is having taken the EMT-B course .


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure or I need better clarification. One must be enrolled and totally finish a 24 hour refresher course for Basic and then have 48 hours of approved CEU's for basic NREMT. The opposite for Paramedic (24 hour CEU and 48 hours refresher). 

All has to be before the March or local ordinances. 

R/r 911


----------



## Meursault (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, you.
I doubt that OEMS will accept that, and although Paul's a good guy, he's a bit slow at getting CE credit for his TAs. By "a bit slow", I mean that I never got any from last year. Or payment.
Why didn't you get in on our refresher?


----------



## medicdan (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks all for the clarification. I have no problem taking a separate refresher, was just curious. I'm not due to recert until the end of 2009, so didnt take the refresher this past month. 
Mr. Conspiracy, I get the idea you know exactly who and what I am taking about-- what is your connection? Would you mind PMing me? 
Thanks all for your replies,

Dan


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 22, 2008)

If you are NREMT all  recertifications are due by the end of March each year. 

R/r 911


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 11, 2009)

How do I get some CEU's?  I got until March 2011, but I want to know what else I need to do besides refresher.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 11, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> How do I get some CEU's?  I got until March 2011, but I want to know what else I need to do besides refresher.




www.nremt.org


----------



## Meursault (Jan 11, 2009)

rhan, if you're in MA or NJ, I highly recommend www.mediced.com.


----------

